# New genset



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Got myself a new 4300watt generator the other day, a hitachi e43
Now I'm set up for remote mobile operations 
Threading, drain cleaning ect.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

How loud is it? I am looking at Honda's eu2000i


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I just steal power from the building!:laughing:


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

68 DB full out, has a smart idle mode where under no load it just idles until there is a large enough draw


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> 68 DB full out, has a smart idle mode where under no load it just idles until there is a large enough draw


Sounds like an inverter generator. Is it? How much? That is damn quiet.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't think it's a inverter, 1000 plus change


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

that's the price of the 2000 watt I was looking at and it is about the same db. Gas savings is great with an inverter gen. but I was looking for quiet.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> that's the price of the 2000 watt I was looking at and it is about the same db. Gas savings is great with an inverter gen. but I was looking for quiet.


I have the Honda 3000 very quiet. 12 yo zero issues. Quiet was the main issue for me also.

wookie


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

Honda's eu2000i are very nice. I have one on each truck. They really are a life saver.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Got a pair of Honda EX2500s. 

Reliable but no auto throttle. Will make the switch to the eu models someday. They are crazy quiet.

What engine is in the Hitachi?


----------

